# Gaming in Eastern Connecticut?



## andersonw (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello all

I’ll be moving from Saint Louis to the Eastern Connecticut area for a job at the University Connecticut campus at Storrs, and thus am in need of re-finding all the usual gamer stuff, i.e. a new gaming group and a new local game store.  I play a fairly wide range of systems and am willing to learn more.  Any information on gaming in the area or good gaming related websites for Connecticut would be appreciated.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## mrtauntaun (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi there.  Pickings are slim in the east in terms of FLGS's, at least they were when I lived out there a year ago.  And it was always like that, even back when I was a student at UCONN.  That being said, there are likely many groups on campus that play.
If the college crowd is too young for you, my group plays in manchester, about 35-40 minutes tops from storrs by highway, and we are looking for another player, if you are interested.
There are a few gaming stores in manchester, and a pretty good one in west hartford, but I've found that other than the waldenbooks at the local mall, any FLGS will be a drive for you


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Oct 6, 2005)

It's taken me years to find a gaming group in Connecticut myself, and we're commuting from all over. (I live west of Hartford.) Had I hung out more here I might have looked into this Manchester group, but that's also a haul for me. The gamers are here in Connecticut, but they act like Badger in Wind of the Willows. If you find any conventions taking place at Storrs, post a notice. I'll definitely come up and run a game or two! 

The FLGS situation is also fairly dry. (Ironically, there's a really good one in Worcester MA, which isn't that much further than Hartford.) The good ones in the Hartford area are War and Pieces and Dragon's Lair. Sadly, War and Pieces just gave back half their store front and cut down on their RPG selection a lot. Dragon's Lair is hard to find but has a terrific used section. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 6, 2005)

I didn't really find the War and Pieces stock diminished much, but is more cramped and they seem to order less new products. More mini/model based than RPGs.

Dragon's Lair is full of discontinued product, if there is an older book from the last five years or so you are looking for, they probably have it. They seem to be slow at getting new releases, though. If they have it in stock, I'll buy it, but they rarely do. I often give them a shot then end up ordering it on the internet, not due to price, but due to the fact that I can have it in 3-4 days and not have to make the long trip there again.

mrtauntaun's group would be an easy drive for you. Plenty of people commute from Manchester/South Windsor to UCONN, takes a half hour under normal circumstances.

Good luck finding a game and welcome to Connecticut!


----------



## mrtauntaun (Oct 6, 2005)

I used to live up the road from Dragon's lair, they have tons of great books, but like bobitron said, if they don't have it in stock, expect awhile to wait.  But they have a really big space.
Anyway, if you're intereseted, drop me a line at mrtauntaun@mrtauntaun.com


----------



## andersonw (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks all for the information.  I plan to be in state by December.  Waiting for UConn to offically offer me the position (I have been "tenatively" offered it till it grinds through the wheels of the college bureaucracy), so I can give notice at my current position.  They're being a bit on the slow side.


----------



## brocktoon (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Bill,

Our group is losing a member sometime this winter. We play in Holland, MA which is just over the border on Route 84.

We meet about once a month on Saturdays or Sundays. Right now we're starting/ continuing a hi-level D+D game in Eberron. We play in Holland, MA, our members travel from southwest CT, and eastern and western MA to play.

Our group includes a graphic designer, engineer, teacher, and game designer. We're all professional types who like having a fun time around the table.

If you are still looking for a game, please feel free to contact me:

barakblackburn THE AT SIGN yahoo DOT com

Later,

barak


----------

